# Competitive enrollment application help



## Metsuke (28 Mar 2014)

Hi all! 

I am applying for the Calgary Highlanders as an Infantry reservist, but there is 70 applicants applying for 5 positions; now I am 17 years of age, I am still in high school. I was wondering, if anyone can tell me, how to better my application, so I may be considered for enrollment, above the other 70. I do a lot of construction, cabinetry, carpentry, its quite a hobby of mine, and I have done electric welding, plenty of volunteer work; got enough sports and team based experience. But I feel as though my application will lack, due to my low edu. I am trying my best; to be ready, mentally and physically. I work out daily, I study for aptitude tests, I even have wrote down some points I will need in the interview with the 2nd Lt, which the Cpl instructed me to email. I am very dedicated to being in the forces, I really want this position, I am even considering taking some night/summer school courses in order to graduate early.  

Can you guys please tell me, what are the best ways to improve my application, I will do anything, with in a reasonable sense. This is very competitive, and I am willing to prove, in any way, that the unit will not waste 70 odd thousand dollars to train me.


----------



## brihard (28 Mar 2014)

Metsuke said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I am applying for the Calgary Highlanders as an Infantry reservist, but there is 70 applicants applying for 5 positions; now I am 17 years of age, I am still in high school. I was wondering, if anyone can tell me, how to better my application, so I may be considered for enrollment, above the other 70. I do a lot of construction, cabinetry, carpentry, its quite a hobby of mine, and I have done electric welding, plenty of volunteer work; got enough sports and team based experience. But I feel as though my application will lack, due to my low edu. I am trying my best; to be ready, mentally and physically. I work out daily, I study for aptitude tests, I even have wrote down some points I will need in the interview with the 2nd Lt, which the Cpl instructed me to email. I am very dedicated to being in the forces, I really want this position, I am even considering taking some night/summer school courses in order to graduate early.
> 
> Can you guys please tell me, what are the best ways to improve my application, I will do anything, with in a reasonable sense. This is very competitive, and I am willing to prove, in any way, that the unit will not waste 70 odd thousand dollars to train me.



Ouch. Cal High is a good unit, LOTS of experience there. And with a city the size of Calgary no doubt they can afford to be a bit selective.

I was the recruiter for my reserve unit until last April. We are also quite healthy and had many more people than positions.

The 'by the book' answer is first come first served for reserve recruits. And that's nice in some bureaucratic fantasy land, but it simply is not and will not be the case. Units will find ways to pick the people they want, and it will generally (and appropriately) come down to 'what do they have to offer the unit?'

If you're fit, if you're not a knucklehead, and particularly if you're able to say you're going to be in Calgary for the foreseeable future and not winging off to university next year, you'll likely be looked upon more favourably. Your age can work to your advantage- reservists have a short half-life for their availability for career progression. four times out of five I'd rather a guy just finishing high school who will be around for the next four or five years while going to college or university-  I'll get more summers of full time work and training out of him and hopefully get him qualified for Master Corporal before he gets a big boy job and can no longer play army all summer, but is still available a night a week and a weekend a month.

The odds are not in your favour. But at least you're taking the initiative to look into it. I'd also look into learning as much as you can about the army generally, the reserves more specifically, and the Cal High in particular. Show that you aren't just looking for a job, but want to belong to that organization.

Being a highland regiment, I also suggest _not_ wearing pants to your interview. They'll want to see you have what it takes to wear the kilt right off the bat.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Being a highland regiment, I also suggest _not_ wearing pants to your interview.


   :tsktsk:   Now you know your restraining order doesn't allow you _those_ types of discussions.

                           ;D


----------



## Metsuke (8 Apr 2014)

Thank you so much for the useful information, as we speak, I am currently upgrading my maths, and working on my construction skills. Hopefully, I can make it to combat engineer. I have scanned around here a little bit, but I don't see all too much on Combat Engineers. First, I know there is tons of construction, "Dirty Work". But, do the Combat Engineers get to work alongside the Soldiers? Hence the "combat" element in their title?


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2014)

Metsuke said:
			
		

> But, do the Combat Engineers get to work alongside the Soldiers?


:rofl:

I love you man.    Eagerly awaiting the Sapper responses   op:


----------



## Airforcestoker (8 Apr 2014)

That is a very good question! I too am eagerly awaiting the comments from any sapper that would like to put his  :2c: as to whether  they  work alongside real soldiers  >


----------



## Metsuke (8 Apr 2014)

I love every element of hard tough work. I am quite a worker, always have been. To work alongside soldiers, build their FOB, do the hard work, would be a dream come true.. Weird person I am, but maybe its the apple of youth  Please, sappers, we require your knowledge


----------



## Airforcestoker (8 Apr 2014)

Awe come on! Surely there has to be an old Field Engineer on here that would love to take a stab at this. I honestly think this is for real!  :facepalm:


----------



## Metsuke (8 Apr 2014)

Oh you tease me!  :blotto: Is what I asked fairly obvious? Or have I worded it poorly?


----------



## Airforcestoker (8 Apr 2014)

Just a suggestion, look up both Combat Engineer and Construction Engineer, maybe it will make more sense.


----------



## chimo2u (8 Apr 2014)

My husband was a combat engineer for 21.5 yrs/ retired a WO..... 
Combat Engineers secondary role is infantry/ they are also Soldiers  (stated in the kindest way!) .... so yes, as a Combat Engineer , you will have many opportunities to work alongside other fellow soldiers! 
Combat Engineers do bridging, mine defusing, building and construction work among many other roles. They also are front line soldiers and fall into a combat role very often. 
When the time comes, you are going to want a good combat engineer by your side, their role is unequivocally imperative to the successful combat mission


----------



## Metsuke (8 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the replies, it has led some insight into the combat engineer. By the term "soldier" I was merely trying to term, combat active? Im not a army guy, no family members in the forces, so no experience with it all to be honest, apologize for any insult I could of caused. 

I got a PM, giving me some forum links, and info, I think I should be good with those. Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated!

M


----------

